# FLACCUS JARS 4 Sale



## botlguy (Jan 15, 2011)

I have just listed 4 nice Pint FLACCUS BROS. Fruit Jars 4 Sale in the For Sale folder.

 Please have a look if interested. THANX


----------



## LC (Jan 16, 2011)

Had the milk glass one back in the early eighties , and had no idea it was a fruit jar till a few years after I got rid of it . I like fruit jars but am not a big fan of them , but wish I had it back now .


----------



## dygger60 (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice jars....good luck with them....I have seen some of those Flaccus jars in amazing colors....I think Emerald Green was by far my favorite.....

     David


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 16, 2011)

Neat bottles.  Sure wish my bank acct had bigger numbers in it.  
 RED Matthews


----------



## cookie (Jan 22, 2011)

Jim- plese contact me about the amethyst Flaccus jar...Thanks-John


----------



## botlguy (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey John. I was having trouble getting updates on posts so I missed your post. I have sold all but the Orange Amber and it is listed on eBay as of tonight 01-29-11

 I want to thank you all for your input.


----------

